# Road to USN Novice Finals



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

just thought id get this up to help keep track of progress. so after competing in the NABBA wales and coming 4th got an invite to the USN Novice Finals so sunday is 14wks out. Last few days iv been debating with my missus about me doing the finals pro's and con's but bottom line was that i got to redeem myself from getting 4th place and looking like a [email protected] when i could have won it 3wks earlier (not being big headed showed a judge my Avi and he said the same)

ok bein dieting down since the 11th of last month were i was 18st of pure rebounded fat woke up this morning at 15st9. today was cheat day witch included ?4chocolate bars 2massive sausage rolls,chocolate caramel slice,door step toast with cheese, fruit pastels, ice bun, mc flurry, chicken bacon burger with extra beef burger, 4yum yums, 4 cadburys yoghurt, chocolate yazoo milk shake, curly frys, frybentos pie, 2slices of chocolate muffin cheese cake and 2ltrs of 7up sugar free. fully expecting to be 16 and a half in the morning wont way myself till after cardio which will be done around 8ish for 40mins then i'll crack on with making my meals for the day

i'll put more info and stats up nackerd and feeling like a beach whale so im off to bed


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

woke up this morning and weighed 16.3 after 40mins cardio with the dog.

diet today is back to normal which is

meal1:80g's of oats 75g's of whey

meal2:same as meal 1

meal3:200g's of chicken and 250g's of sweet potato

meal4:same as meal 3

meal5:200g's of chicken large salad and 15g's of olive oil

meal6:same as meal 5

like to keep my meals nice and simple cant be bothered with anything fancy just makes things complicated when iv got a busy day, all meals are about 3hours apart

done cardio at 8:00am got all my meals ready for the day wen i got in and had 1st meal at 9. gym was at 2 shoulders and tri's done;

shoulders

3 sets of seated barbell press

2 sets of lateral raises doing partial raises with heavy weight straight onto full range with a lighter weight 40 reps in total

2 sets of reverse pec dec

tri's

2 super sets doing tricep extensions straight to push downs 15 reps on each

2 sets of rope push downs focusing on opening and tensing on the lockout

done a little calfs not much aswell only toe press and a little in the hack squat

then 25 mins cardio

got 2more meals left and 1more cardio session for another 40mins then bed


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

did i read wrong or did you mean you were 16 stone in your avi ?? if so mate you must be about 6'5 ish ??? cause your pretty small built yes ?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> did i read wrong or did you mean you were 16 stone in your avi ?? if so mate you must be about 6'5 ish ??? cause your pretty small built yes ?


dunno were you managed to get that from mate? lol dont think i mentioned my weight in my avi


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tjwilkie said:


> dunno were you managed to get that from mate? lol dont think i mentioned my weight in my avi


I know mate, i noticed i read wrong sorry


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> I know mate, i noticed i read wrong sorry


haha no worrys mate and just to clear it up i was 14.4 in my avi


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck with this mate, what happened then to mess up three weeks out? Over dieted? Carb over spill?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

head went up my **** mate and thought i could get away with things that i clearly couldn't and didn't, haven't really got any excuses for doing it but it was the 1st time in my life i had been on a diet and just couldn't keep my head straight for the last 3wks


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck mate, looked very good at the wales i thought, very good in your avi too.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Good luck mate, looked very good at the wales i thought, very good in your avi too.


thanks mate and thanks OJay, but i could have looked a lot better in the welsh if i didnt fuk things up but you live and learn i suppose.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

well went to bed nice early for me last night 11:30, but woke up round half 1 and couldnt get back to sleep didnt have any sugar free jelly made and ended up eating a pack of rusk's! fell to sleep round half 4ish on the sofa woke up at half 10 and was straight out the door and done 50mins power walk, might do another half hour before work tonight. all meals are made for the day so jus just chilling out till then.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

1st time diets are the worst you don't know what to expect, you don't know if you are on track. I over dieted with mine and lost so much muscle the last 2-3 weeks was crazy, body shut down and took a couple months to get better afterwards


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

OJay said:


> 1st time diets are the worst you don't know what to expect, you don't know if you are on track. I over dieted with mine and lost so much muscle the last 2-3 weeks was crazy, body shut down and took a couple months to get better afterwards


gutted mate like they say you live and learn ah.looking good in ur avi tho mate fair play.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

so after one of my training partners letting me down on 4 cardio sessions and 1weight session over the last 2days and then complaining to me that he aint lost any weight and doing my head in beyond belief. im gonna do a keto style diet this week to shed a load of weight fast just to fuk his head up (i know its going to be mostly water but he wont have a clue lol) then introduce the carbs back in slowly the following week.

done another 50mins cardio last night before work then a legs sesion this morning:

front squats started on 70kg and worked my way up to 150x3 in going up 20kg per set, 1st week of doing front squats for a few months so nice starting point

3 sets of wide front squat pausing at the bottom and exploding to the top last set was super setted with a front squat wide stance

3sets of stiff legs deads

that was it for 2day didnt get in from work till 3 and gym was at 10 so was a bit nackerd. 1 hill walking session for 50 mins later on in the day


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> gutted mate like they say you live and learn ah.looking good in ur avi tho mate fair play.


True, although I still haven't made the gains needed weighed 174lbs this morning and dropped more bodyfat since that pic last week at 177 I think it was scales showed 14.1% on there now they show 13.2% so I need to level it out and maintain to build muscle now and try an keep that condition


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

quite enjoying the change in food so far this week but then again it s only coming to the end of day two of zero carbs. lucky had i had some sugar free jelly made last night, little1 had me up at 4am screaming till round half 5.

got all meals made this morning after cardio and not long got in at 6pm from another 50mins only 2meals left then bed.

i'll try update tomorrow after chest session and get my diet for this week up while im online


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

quick update done chest yesterday went more for fly's and cross overs rather than pressing as elbows acting up, didn't get any cardio done in the morning but done 25after my workout was going to leave it there for the day because i was feeling pretty drained but done another 35mins round 7o'clock.

rest day today from weight but got 2x50min hill walks in and all meals so far diet this week has been:-

meal1 8egg whites 1whole egg with 40g's of whey an 25g's of O-oil

meal2 200g's of chicken large salad 25-30 O-oil

meal3 100g's of cottage cheese with 50g's of nuts with 40g's of whey

meal4 2tins of tuna large salad 25-30g's of O-oil

meal5 200g's of chicken with a large bowl of broc with 25-30g's of O-oil

meal6 same as meal 5

taking 1 cla with every meal

also treated myself to a bag of snaka jack bite's today between meal 4 and 5 so dropped the chicken to 170g's for the last 2 meals 2nt


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

had a back workout this morning so done 50mins cardio after that

back workout was:-

weighted chins

machine chins

pull overs

deads

did another 50mins cardio before meal 4 only 1 more meal left then bed, got shoulder session in the morning so do my cardio after that again


----------

